# fiber images carbonfiber hood



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

hello everyone. its been a while since i posted. i just purchased a fiber images hood for my 94 sentra. i received it friday and put it on sat. to my surprise it has a lot of air pockets all over the hood. is this normal or did they f--k up mines? anybody with this hood please reply so that i could take care of this problem. thanks


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

fiber images suck.. i wouldnt even waste my money on them... matter of fact, try to get your money back..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

it shouldnt be like that...call them asap


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

yeah, bad hood, call em up, and complain, sounds to me like they got in a hurry, and just slapped the epoxy resin on it without actually caring.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Chuck said:


> fiber images suck..



http://fiberimages.com/videos/Video1.wmv I dunno about that dude...


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> http://fiberimages.com/videos/Video1.wmv I dunno about that dude...


Ive seen another video of two larger guys jumping up and down on it. It was still fine after that too.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ga16freak said:


> Ive seen another video of two larger guys jumping up and down on it. It was still fine after that too.


its on their website too..


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> Ive seen another video of two larger guys jumping up and down on it. It was still fine after that too.


yeah, however a full sized pickup pulling a tandom trailor with a hatchback on it weighs more then 2 dudes jumping off the bed of that same truck landing on the hood.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> yeah, however a full sized pickup pulling a tandom trailor with a hatchback on it weighs more then 2 dudes jumping off the bed of that same truck landing on the hood.


I guess I'm missing the point here... a tandom trailer with a hatchback? and the point is?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

myoung said:


> I guess I'm missing the point here... a tandom trailer with a hatchback? and the point is?


If the hood can support a 3 ton truck, it will easily support 2 200lb dudes.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> If the hood can support a 3 ton truck, it will easily support 2 200lb dudes.


I'm still missing the point... who cares? lol

Unless you plan on driving around with people on your hood


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

I have a fiber images hood and it is incredible, and i DO NOT need hood pins nor have ever used them on my hood in the 3 years i've had it on my SER .... the fitment is perfect and the weave is fine. I think you may have just gotten a bad hood, I would call them up.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

myoung said:


> I'm still missing the point... who cares? lol
> 
> Unless you plan on driving around with people on your hood


it shows that it is a good quality piece, I quoted "fiber images suck" when I first started the post.

and I've seen VIS hoods with rock chips in the clearcoating (on just a show car, not a DD), so if you're driving the car and a rock hits your FI hood, you have that comfert.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> it shows that it is a good quality piece, I quoted "fiber images suck" when I first started the post.
> 
> and I've seen VIS hoods with rock chips in the clearcoating (on just a show car, not a DD), so if you're driving the car and a rock hits your FI hood, you have that comfert.


I've had a Fiber Images hood for several years and haven't had any chipping problems with it..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I had 2 F.I hoods over a 5 year period.

Both needed to have pins after the fiberglass around the latch deteriorated.
I do think that pins are a good idea for any aftermarket hood, but that is just my opinion.

I also drove the car to shows/race events in Oregon, California and Vancouver B.C.
It picked up a couple rock chips over that time....

I never had a problem with the weave or clear coat.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

My Fiber Images hood is doing real well. As far as your hood having air pockets, I'd say contact them about getting a better looking replacement. I'm also another believer in pinning aftermarket fiberglass or c/f hoods regardless of brand. Mine will be getting pinned up real soon when I start driving the car again.


----------

